# A few from Coconuco Colombia Aug 2017



## davholla (Oct 20, 2017)

This is from my trip in August this year, this from about 2300 meters above sea level sadly no IDs
A caterpillar



Caterpillar IMG_6738 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Jumping spider



Jumping spider IMG_6721 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Bag worm



Bag Worm IMG_6714 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Caterpillar IMG_6700 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Ladybird Larva IMG_6753 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Donde (Oct 22, 2017)

Like the top one especially.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Oct 25, 2017)

Amazing camo on the bag worm.  Not sure how you even found it.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 26, 2017)

Wow, very cool camo on the bag worm.  I definitely would have missed it.


----------



## davholla (Nov 1, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Wow, very cool camo on the bag worm.  I definitely would have missed it.


Thank you all.  If I cannot find anything interesting at first I either a) look under stones or small pieces of wood or b) look at the trunk of a tree - with practice anyone can find things like this.  The only sad thing is that it looks almost the same as what I would have photographed in the UK!


----------

